# YS 240 TB transmission question



## db9938

I am in the midst of putting a Ricky back together, but I do not have the owners manual or service manual. 

Does anyone know what lubricant it calls for in the transmission/traction drive unit, and how much?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## dbert

DB
Did you ever get yours working?
This one came up in my area today. Ad says it's in great shape with nothing wrong.
Ricky in Utah


----------



## db9938

No.... I'm still trying to figure the trans out, when I get the time. 

I read over on another thread, a guy that goes by JnC just bought one, and he got a service manual. I PM'ed him to find out where he found it, in hopes that they might have more. It would take all the guess work out of it.


----------



## JnC

db9938 said:


> No.... I'm still trying to figure the trans out, when I get the time.
> 
> I read over on another thread, a guy that goes by JnC just bought one, and he got a service manual. I PM'ed him to find out where he found it, in hopes that they might have more. It would take all the guess work out of it.


Unfortunately the gentleman only had one of the manuals. Here are some pages from the owners manual. 

The "window sticker" i guess



















owner's manual





























Transmission oil change, seems like recommended oil is just 5W-30, nothing fancy



















Electronic schematic










and here the page with all the pertinent info to specifications.










hope this helps.


----------



## db9938

Thanks for checking, the oil capacities and types I was able to pieces together. The electrical schematic is always good to have. I am surprised that there was no mention of the fluid type and amount, for the actual drive unit. There is actually a sealed section within the transmission, that selects the speed and direction, and it has it's own fluid. If you look on the right side of the transmission, you will notice a sight glass and a fill plug. The only suggestion I got, was to use John Deere general hydraulic fluid.

To give you an idea, of how far I had to tear this down, and maybe indication of what you would have to face, if anything where to happen.


----------



## JnC

You weren't kidding when you said you have the whole machine ripped apart. I'll get to that point eventually as well. I had read somewhere a common issue with the transmission, would you care to elaborate what that issue is? My machine surges every now and then, beside a carb rebuild can the fuel pump also be rebuild, or is it usually replaced? I'll post fluid type soon for the transmission, I am sure there I mention of it in the service manual.


----------



## dbert

Service manual at ebay

YAMAHA SERVICE MANUAL YS240TBP LIT196160041 PRINTED 1990 
Glad to know I can find one for $16 if I wanted one.
RE the trans fluid. in the document you photographed above it says


----------



## db9938

JnC said:


> You weren't kidding when you said you have the whole machine ripped apart. I'll get to that point eventually as well. I had read somewhere a common issue with the transmission, would you care to elaborate what that issue is? My machine surges every now and then, beside a carb rebuild can the fuel pump also be rebuild, or is it usually replaced? I'll post fluid type soon for the transmission, I am sure there I mention of it in the service manual.


I saw the transmission fluid in your pics as being 5w-30. The drive unit within the transmission is a whole other matter. 

This is the part that broke on mine. It retains the reluctor ring within the drive unit. It was buried. #3 on the diagram. 

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Power%20Equipment/0/YS240TB/TRANSMISSION%203/parts.html

The fuel pump is no longer available, sadly. And from what I noticed, it only has one part to go wrong, the diaphragm. And that's not available....I even tried to track down who made the unit, as it does not look like a Yamaha part. 

The carb I believe, you can still find some parts too. 

My take on this machine, as I have dug into it, was that for Yamaha was not making money on this machine. The amount of cast and machined parts that are contained in the transmission, had to make this thing a loss leader. 

Especially when I compare this to other machines I've worked on, that can get the same job done, with less refinement or parts. 

But I love a challenge, and this beast is just that.


----------



## db9938

dbert said:


> Service manual at ebay
> 
> YAMAHA SERVICE MANUAL YS240TBP LIT196160041 PRINTED 1990
> Glad to know I can find one for $16 if I wanted one.
> RE the trans fluid. in the document you photographed above it says


Dbert, I haven't looked in a while. And man did I just miss that one. Thanks for looking, I need to be more vigilant with keeping an eye out for one. 

And from the picture, it's showing the rear of the machine, which is not where the drive unit is located. The drive unit is on the right side. It's under the air cleaner box.


----------



## db9938

I will have to say one thing about these machines, I wish I could find a bulk supply of this fuel line that they used. After cleaning mine up, with some windshield fluid, it looked brand new, and was exceptionally supple without being gummy.


----------



## JnC

Seems like they come up on eBay all the time. here is a listing from december for the service and assembly manual, what a score for 30 odd dollars.


----------



## JnC

db9938 said:


> The carb I believe, you can still find some parts too.
> 
> My take on this machine, as I have dug into it, was that for Yamaha was not making money on this machine. The amount of cast and machined parts that are contained in the transmission, had to make this thing a loss leader.
> 
> *Especially when I compare this to other machines I've worked on, that can get the same job done, with less refinement or parts. *
> 
> *But I love a challenge, and this beast is just that*.


Exactly the reason why I jumped on one when it showed up sort of locally. Its more of a toy than a work horse. My initial impression was the same as yours, HOW did yamaha make any money on this thing. There is a motorsport dealer in Concord, NH, about 45 minutes away from me, that carries a whole bunch of discontinued parts for the ricky, such as tracks, fuel pump, scrapper bar etc

freedomcyclenh | eBay


----------



## db9938

Nice, I will definitely bookmark that, thanks.


----------



## JnC

Here is the info on the traction drive case oil.


----------



## JnC

A quick google search did not return anything, someone suggested using Honda HST fluid, if that is the case then i am in luck as I have 4 spare bottles of that stuff sitting here with me.


----------



## db9938

Yeah, I ran into the brick wall as well. I too, have seen the suggestion made to use the Honda fluid, and I've seen John Deere Hyguard. I yet to hear anyone report back on either fluid.


----------



## JnC

db9938 said:


> Yeah, I ran into the brick wall as well. I too, have seen the suggestion made to use the Honda fluid, and I've seen John Deere Hyguard. I yet to hear anyone report back on either fluid.



Yeah, I was in the same boat when I was servicing the HST on my Honda. I have two gallons of that Hyguard stuff here with me from when I serviced the Hydro on my JD Z445 and wanted to use that for the Honda but was refrained by suggestion from [email protected] Let us know if you come across something.


----------



## db9938

I sure will. It just amazes me on how little information there is on these things. When 
i do any sort of search, there are plenty of folks out there asking the same or similar questions, but no one seems to have an answer. In the ebay post, that assembly manual would be my grail to this machine.


----------



## JnC

db9938 said:


> I sure will. It just amazes me on how little information there is on these things. When
> i do any sort of search, there are plenty of folks out there asking the same or similar questions, but no one seems to have an answer. In the ebay post, that assembly manual would be my grail to this machine.



There may not be much information available on the USDM Ricky but there is tons of info available on the JDM Ricky which goes by the model *SA560E *. Just google it and click the images tab, there are tons of blogs etc on transmission rebuild and engine overhauls. You'll just have to translate the page using google translate, still better than no info at all. 

On a much more positive note, I was able to track down the traction drive oil. The fact that the blower is from the 80s doesnt help but a bit of deep digging around churned out the US distributor and manufacturer. I dont want to get your hopes high just yet as I am still waiting on the local distributor to get back at me with a price per quart and availability. I am excited to say the least as I much rather have fresh fluid in the traction drive rather than 30 year old fluid.


----------



## JnC

Ok, so here is the info on the mystery oil.

The oil is made by Nippon Oil Co. and sold/used by Mitsubishi and Simpo. Back when the service manual was published Simpo was known as Simpo, since then, at some point, they have changed their name to Shimpo. 

Their US website -- Nidec-Shimpo America Corp. | A Tradition of Excellence

The oil is still available through their distributors, I checked with motion industries. They have the oil in stock through their GA warehouse and costs $32 for a quart. 

https://www.motionindustries.com/productDetail.jsp?sku=03437130

If you call their 800 number they'll patch you to their nearest dealer that is close to you. 

https://www.motionindustries.com/productDetail.jsp?sku=03437130

Info on the TD22 -- > http://www.drives.nidec-shimpo.com/material-safety-data/http://www.filedropper.com/msds47252tdoil22


----------



## db9938

Holy cow, have you been doing your homework!

I need to get the bench cleared back, to crack this thing back open. 

And I do have to say that a couple of those translations, made me chuckle.


----------



## YS240RICKY

is there a part number for the shimpo oil?


----------



## JnC

ys240ricky said:


> is there a part number for the shimpo oil?





td-22


----------

